

The 2015 MacBook previews a future that’s not quite here - tosh
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/04/the-2015-macbook-previews-a-future-thats-not-quite-here/

======
MatthiasP
A x86 laptop with a retina screen and 8 hours battery life, in a package that
weighs in at 920grams, I find that more exciting than the Apple watch. That is
the kind of progress that made me fell in love with tech.

The keyboard seems to be good enough to do coding and other productive work.
This MacBook might be the perfect little mobile machine to do some coding on
the go.

------
tosh
Most reviews regard the USB-C situation (only one port) as a huge problem. I
can't remember the last time I had more things plugged in than my power plug
and my iPhone and that use-case should be a non-issue with the new Macbook.

I'm a bit more worried about the Intel M CPU but it sounds like it performs
alright. Lately I think my bottleneck was RAM or network speed.

~~~
pc2g4d
I use my MacBook Pro for work, where I am always connected to power, video,
and a USB keyboard and trackball. With USB-C compatible hubs at $79 it doesn't
sound very appealing to me.

The latest MacBook sounds like it is largely good for Apple more than good for
the customer. They seem to have simplified their manufacturing requirements a
good deal, homogenizing the look with iPads and shedding ports and fans. But
the cost is crappy performance. The only real benefit I see to this device is
the retina display.

